# Drag Bag PSI Question



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

I have a 1967 GTO and didn't care for the rear height so I purchased a set of Eaton Springs and it raised the rear 2 inches. It looks great, but I started getting wheel hop! I did not have this with the stock rear springs I purchased from Ames. 

I purchased a set of drag bags and based on the advice found on this forum, I installed each one with its own air line so I could set the PSI on each one independently. 

My question is, what do you guys suggest I set the PSI to? Should I add more to one side over the other? 

Also, for anyone who tried these and it did not cure your wheel hop problem, what was your plan B ?

Thanks, 

Tony


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you looked into adjustable rear upper control arms to correct the pinion to driveshaft angle that you have changed from raising the rear? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tony,

Read the thread "PMT Rear Control Arms". When you raise the car in the rear, you change the instant center/rear suspension geometry. Bad wheel hop is the result. Don't let it wheel hop or you will definitely do damage at some point. The drag bags should help, but it may help more with stock height springs. Did you use any shock extenders with the taller springs? You have options as suggested in the thread. Check it out and see if that helps you any. :thumbsup:


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel your pain, and battled this quite a bit with my 66. the drag bags did not help at all. As mentioned in the other posts, geometry is key, as is free movement, be sure there is no binding. The easiest fix it to get yourself a set of adjustable upper control arms and a set of these:

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/hal-5213

Worth their weight in gold for stopping wheel hop. Also, when buying the upper control arms, I have had great results with these in both my 66 and 73 GTO: (check pt# for your 67)

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/upi-1062-b/overview/

The roto joint is essentially a heim joint (races use them all the time) that provides some side-to-side movement of your control arms. Your lower arms are still holding everything true, so no worries about going straight down the road


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Drag bags will work with stock height springs. About 6-8psi left side, 10-12 psi right side. With raised ride height, adjustable control arms, or no-hop bars. Raised ride height=wheel hop.


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> Drag bags will work with stock height springs. About 6-8psi left side, 10-12 psi right side. With raised ride height, adjustable control arms, or no-hop bars. Raised ride height=wheel hop.


+1 ^^^^

I have stock springs with the drag bags and non-adjustable tubular control arms. 8psi in the left bag and 15psi in the right gave me the perfect ride height (about 1" higher than empty bags), not too firm ride and no wheel hop.

Randy


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Great advice, thank-you. I ended up returning the drag bags, I didn't care for the ride when they were in. I ordered adjustable upper control arms from Spohn and am now dealing with how to set pinion angle. I figured since it was a different topic I would start a new thread on the forum (called "Pinion Angle... Am I Doing This Right?).


----------

